# Post contest !!!



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Member RIFF WRATH has generously offered a $50.00 prize for a lucky member again this year. We will run a post contest and randomly select a winner from the posts made to this thread. Contest will be open until tommorrow night at 8:00 p.m. EST

Post away and thanks to RIFF WRATH !!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey thanks Riff! Count me in!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My mom always told me to watch out for the Riff Raff ..... but I never learned. Count me in :smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its not $50 worth of RIFF WRATHs time, is it?  Either way, I'm in.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Riff. Is there the usual minimum word count here?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in too!! Thanks Riff Wrath.

Now my question is, is this in cash or in kind? Not that it matters. hahahaha 

Well okay, maybe it does matter, depending on what it is.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Riff Wrath. Always nice to have a chance to win.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi and post away.........winner will receive a $50 canada post money order....cheers and good luck
Gerry


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

tag! I'm in! :banana:


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

If I win, I pledge to donate the money to a local music store (in exchange for nothing more than some small pieces of plastic).


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Here I am 
largetongue :food-smiley-015: sdsre


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Kudos to you Riff. Your generosity to the guitar community ( Jam sessions at your acreage) and your often humourous posts are applauded...............my favorite is "smoking doobies in public is illegal."........ Maybe I could put this winning towards gas (for the van) to attend the next Riff Wrath Jam. :food-smiley-004:

Regards,


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

50 bones how can you lose,count me in:banana:


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Gettin in on this. Thanks Riff.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sweet deal. 

As an aside, anyone heard any of the "Floyd set" Gov't Mule did on Halloween night in Boston this year? Enjoying it quite a bit - maybe not as much as one would enjoy winning $50, but still enjoyable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Um, I guess I'm in. If lucky, my prize will top up my United Way contribution at work this year.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool, I'm in

_Ya see it on television every day
Hear it on the radio
It ain't humid but it sure is hot
Down in Mexico
Boss man tryin' to tell me
Beginnin' of the end
Sayin' it'll bend me
Too late my friend

Riff raff
It's good for a laugh
Riff raff
Go on and laugh yourself in half

Now I'm the kinda guy that keeps his big mouth shut
It don't bother me
Somebody kickin' me when I'm up
Leave me in misery
I never shot nobody
Don't ever carry a gun
I ain't done nothin' wrong
I'm just havin' fun

Riff raff
It's good for a laugh
Riff raff
Go on and laugh yourself in half _

[youtube=Option]5uXu067MTqI[/youtube]


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm lets see if I can win two post contests in a row??? Probably not.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

jcayer said:


> Here I am
> largetongue :food-smiley-015: sdsre


A hieroglyphic? Anyone have the Rosetta stone ?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> A hieroglyphic? Anyone have the Rosetta stone ?


:wave: I think I have a red one somewhere, not quite rose but would it do?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> :wave: I think I have a red one somewhere, not quite rose but would it do?


OK I found a Ro***** Stone. Wonder if that will work.










EDIT: Certainly big enough


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

that is quite a generous thing to do.

:food-smiley-004::bow:: to Riff raff


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ohhh $50 to go into a new guitar build.. gee i could name it after you :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Gerry...you are a kind and generous man. *

I have fantastic memories of your wonderful hospitality at the jam this summer, accompanying you on guitar when you were playing bass, the speaker cab "deal" we made, the sweetgrass (which is on my desk here and continues to be fragrant!) and just talking about all sorts of stuff.

I admire your creativity, craftsman/building skills and enthusiasm (re: all your gear).:bow:

Thank you :food-smiley-004:

All the best

Dave


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

excuse my ignorance but what exactly is a "post contest"? 

Is it a completely random sort of draw-type contest for anyone who posts in this thread Or do I have to create some sort of killer creative Super-post where everybody goes "heh, that's a killer creative super-post"? Because I will.:smile:

I want to play but I'm not sure how... can you help me out with the game plan?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

23cicero said:


> Hey Guys,
> excuse my ignorance but what exactly is a "post contest"?


It's like a pole dancing dance-off. You'll need to tune up your G-string :banana:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pick me, pick me, pick me, I'm ever so clever. Is that $50 worth of silliness?

Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Post contest.... ???


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for offering this Gerry,...good luck to me.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Count me in please.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't win if you don't play, I'm in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not feeling well--I should be resting, but here I am--entering the contest...


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Please enter me in the contest.

Thanks!


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> It's like a pole dancing dance-off. You'll need to tune up your G-string :banana:


Aw man, now I"m really confused... However, since, judging by your obtuse reply, it involves public nudity I'm totally into the contest now!largetongue


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

hey thanks for the contest! count me in


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I think someone should have had the decency to tell me the luncheon was free. To make someone run out with potato salad in his hand, pretending he's throwing up, is not what I call hospitality.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

That's mighty generous of you, Gerry. If I win, I'm buyin' the beverages at the next RIFF WRATH jam...or $50 worth, at least!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

If I keep trying I got to win one of these eventually..... right ??? :food-smiley-004: thanks Riff


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm sorry to repeat myself but while devnulljp's answer was rather entertaining it didn't really help me out with much of an answer (unless the contest really is about 'Pole Dancing' -- in which case I'll never win because I've never been to Poland).

What is a "Post Contest"?


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

23cicero said:


> Hey, I'm sorry to repeat myself but while devnulljp's answer was rather entertaining it didn't really help me out with much of an answer (unless the contest really is about 'Pole Dancing' -- in which case I'll never win because I've never been to Poland).
> 
> What is a "Post Contest"?


i think a post contest is when you're building a fence with some buddies,
and the guy that plant the most posts is the winner.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

This guy always wins the post contests


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I really wanted to win the last one with the guitar strap, as I need one, but since money can buy guitar straps, I guess I'm in. :wave:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well even though I won the strap in the last posting contest, I'll post again but in all honesty I hope somebody else wins. Thanks for your generosity Gerry.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

In light of th buzzword bingo thread a while back, this might be appropriate too:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Guess ill give it another go.....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

In like Flynn, as grandma used to say


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Post Contest is like Post Modernism...only less modern maybe? 

Transgressing the Boundaries: Towards a Transformative Hermeneutics of Quantum Gravity 

There are many natural scientists, and especially physicists, who continue to reject the notion that the disciplines concerned with social and cultural criticism can have anything to contribute, except perhaps peripherally, to their research. Still less are they receptive to the idea that the very foundations of their worldview must be revised or rebuilt in the light of such criticism. Rather, they cling to the dogma imposed by the long post-Enlightenment hegemony over the Western intellectual outlook, which can be summarized briefly as follows: that there exists an external world, whose properties are independent of any individual human being and indeed of humanity as a whole; that these properties are encoded in ``eternal'' physical laws; and that human beings can obtain reliable, albeit imperfect and tentative, knowledge of these laws by hewing to the ``objective'' procedures and epistemological strictures prescribed by the (so-called) scientific method.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Post Contest is like Post Modernism...only less modern maybe?
> 
> Transgressing the Boundaries: Towards a Transformative Hermeneutics of Quantum Gravity
> 
> There are many natural scientists, and especially physicists, who continue to reject the notion that the disciplines concerned with social and cultural criticism can have anything to contribute, except perhaps peripherally, to their research. Still less are they receptive to the idea that the very foundations of their worldview must be revised or rebuilt in the light of such criticism. Rather, they cling to the dogma imposed by the long post-Enlightenment hegemony over the Western intellectual outlook, which can be summarized briefly as follows: that there exists an external world, whose properties are independent of any individual human being and indeed of humanity as a whole; that these properties are encoded in ``eternal'' physical laws; and that human beings can obtain reliable, albeit imperfect and tentative, knowledge of these laws by hewing to the ``objective'' procedures and epistemological strictures prescribed by the (so-called) scientific method.


Yeah, I totally see your point Dev. but what about the Hermeneutics of this posterization:












That's Quantum Gravity!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

even if I don't win, this thread sure makes for some entertaining reading!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

23cicero said:


> Yeah, I totally see your point Dev. but what about the Hermeneutics of this posterization:
> That's Quantum Gravity!


By George, I think he's got it! 
Hermeneutics? I thought it said Herman Munster ^H^H^H John Kerry










Quantum Gravity: String, Weave or Morphogenetic Field?

However, this interpretation, while adequate within classical general relativity, becomes incomplete within the emerging postmodern view of quantum gravity. When even the gravitational field -- geometry incarnate -- becomes a non-commuting (and hence nonlinear) operator, how can the classical interpretation of Gmuv as a geometric entity be sustained? Now not only the observer, but the very concept of geometry, becomes relational and contextual.

The synthesis of quantum theory and general relativity is thus the central unsolved problem of theoretical physics41; no one today can predict with confidence what will be the language and ontology, much less the content, of this synthesis, when and if it comes. It is, nevertheless, useful to examine historically the metaphors and imagery that theoretical physicists have employed in their attempts to understand quantum gravity. 

(Yes, I'm sleep deprived...)


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been quite content just lurking in the background.
Now you've gone and made me log on. Tnx Riff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post contest is open until 8:00 pm EST tonight.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

and the winner is :


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Cheers
Mike


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

riverrun, past Eve and Adam's, from swerve of shore to bend of bay, brings us by a commodius vicus of recirculation back to Howth Castle and Environs.
Sir Tristram, violer d'amores, fr'over the short sea, had passencore rearrived from North Armorica on this side the scraggy isthmus of Europe Minor to wielderfight his penisolate war: nor had topsawyer's rocks by the stream Oconee exaggerated themselse	to Laurens County's gorgios while they went doublin their mumper all the time: nor avoice from afire bellowsed mishe mishe to tauftauf thuartpeatrick: not yet, though venissoon after, had a kidscad buttended a bland old isaac: not yet, though all's fair in vanessy, were sosie sesthers wroth with twone nathandjoe. Rot a peck of pa's malt had Jhem or Shen brewed by arclight and rory end to the regginbrow was to be seen ringsome on the aquaface.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> riverrun, past Eve and Adam's, from swerve of shore to bend of bay, brings us by a commodius vicus of recirculation back to Howth Castle and Environs.
> Sir Tristram, violer d'amores, fr'over the short sea, had passencore rearrived from North Armorica on this side the scraggy isthmus of Europe Minor to wielderfight his penisolate war: nor had topsawyer's rocks by the stream Oconee exaggerated themselse	to Laurens County's gorgios while they went doublin their mumper all the time: nor avoice from afire bellowsed mishe mishe to tauftauf thuartpeatrick: not yet, though venissoon after, had a kidscad buttended a bland old isaac: not yet, though all's fair in vanessy, were sosie sesthers wroth with twone nathandjoe. Rot a peck of pa's malt had Jhem or Shen brewed by arclight and rory end to the regginbrow was to be seen ringsome on the aquaface.



Ahhhh, Dev. Now I know that a "post contest" makes as much sense as a Coast Pond-test. If one quotes Joyce, Finnegan's Wake no less, then there cannot be any logic in a thread. Even Ariadne's. And still I am lost in the Labyrinth. Will the real Dedalus please stand up so I can be a bit Dead or less? ("hey Herc! it's me Newt!")


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

23cicero said:


> Will the real Dedalus please stand up so I can be a bit Dead or less? ("hey Herc! it's me Newt!")


That was good.

STATELY, PLUMP BUCK MULLIGAN CAME FROM THE STAIRHEAD, bearing a bowl of lather on which a mirror and a razor lay crossed. A yellow dressing gown, ungirdled, was sustained gently-behind him by the mild morning air. He held the bowl aloft and intoned:

-- Introibo ad altare Dei.

Halted, he peered down the dark winding stairs and called up coarsely:

-- Come up, Kinch. Come up, you fearful jesuit.

Solemnly he came forward and mounted the round gunrest. He faced about and blessed gravely thrice the tower, the surrounding country and the awaking mountains. Then, catching sight of Stephen Dedalus, he bent towards him and made rapid crosses in the air, gurgling in his throat and shaking his head. Stephen Dedalus, displeased and sleepy, leaned his arms on the top of the staircase and looked coldly at the shaking gurgling face that blessed him, equine in its length, and at the light untonsured hair, grained and hued like pale oak.

Buck Mulligan peeped an instant under the mirror and then covered the bowl smartly.

-- Back to barracks, he said sternly.

He added in a preacher's tone:

-- For this, O dearly beloved, is the genuine Christine: body and soul and blood and ouns. Slow music, please. Shut your eyes, gents. One moment. A little trouble about those white corpuscles. Silence, all.

He peered sideways up and gave a long low whistle of call, then paused awhile in rapt attention, his even white teeth glistening here and there with gold points. Chrysostomos. Two strong shrill whistles answered through the calm.

-- Thanks, old chap, he cried briskly. That will do nicely. Switch off the current, will you?

He skipped off the gunrest and looked gravely at his watcher, gathering about his legs the loose folds of his gown. The plump shadowed face and sullen oval jowl recalled a prelate, patron of arts in the middle ages. A pleasant smile broke quietly over his lips.

-- The mockery of it, he said gaily. Your absurd name, an ancient Greek.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey! Did I win yet ?!?!? What? Oh, crap!. It's only 6:44!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Hey! Did I win yet ?!?!? What? Oh, crap!. It's only 6:44!


It's only 4 o'clock here. What's it like in the future? And can you hook me up with some winning lottery numbers please?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Thought I had better stick one more in here!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Ripper said:


> Thought I had better stick one more in here!


said the actress to the bishop


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm,how did I miss this
I'm in
:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm using my sonic screwdriver...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone fancy a slice of pi?

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094330572703657595919530921861173819326117931051185480744623799627495673518857527248912279381830119491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798609437027705392171762931767523846748184676694051320005681271452635608277857713427577896091736371787214684409012249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290219608640344181598136297747713099605187072113499999983729780499510597317328160963185950244594553469083026425223082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083814206171776691473035982534904287554687311595628638823537875937519577818577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303019520353018529689957736225994138912497217752834791315155748572424541506959508295331168617278558890750983817546374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128583616035637076601047101819429555961989467678374494482553797747268471040475346462080466842590694912933136770289891521047521620569660240580381501935112533824300355876402474964732639141992726042699227967823547816360093417216412199245863150302861829745557067498385054945885869269956909272107975093029553211653449872027559602364806654991198818347977535663698074265425278625518184175746728909777727938000816470600161452491921732172147723501414419735685481613611573525521334757418494684385233239073941433345477624168625189835694855620992192221842725502542568876717904946016534668049886272327917860857843838279679766814541009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886269456042419652850222106611863067442786220391949450471237137869609563643719172874677646575739624138908658326459958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258226205224894077267194782684826014769909026401363944374553050682034962524517493996514314298091906592509372216964615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382686838689427741559918559252459539594310499725246808459872736446958486538367362226260991246080512438843904512441365497627807977156914359977001296160894416948685558484063534220722258284886481584560285060168427394522674676788952521385225499546667278239864565961163548862305774564980355936345681743241125150760694794510965960940252288797108931456691368672287489405601015033086179286809208747609178249385890097149096759852613655497818931297848216829989487226588048575640142704775551323796414515237462343645428584447952658678210511413547357395231134271661021359695362314429524849371871101457654035902799344037420073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138687519435064302184531910484810053706146806749192781911979399520614196634287544406437451237181921799983910159195618146751426912397489409071864942319615679452080951465502252316038819301420937621378559566389377870830390697920773467221825625996615014215030680384477345492026054146659252014974428507325186660021324340881907104863317346496514539057962685610055081066587969981635747363840525714591028970641401109712062804390397595156771577004203378699360072305587631763594218731251471205329281918261861258673215791984148488291644706095752706957220917567116722910981690915280173506712748583222871835209353965725121083579151369882091444210067510334671103141267111369908658516398315019701651511685171437657618351556508849099898599823873455283316355076479185358932261854896321329330898570642046752590709154814165498594616371802709819943099244889575712828905923233260972997120844335732654893823911932597463667305836041428138830320382490375898524374417029132765618093773444030707469211201913020330380197621101100449293215160842444859637669838952286847831235526582131449576857262433441893039686426243410773226978028073189154411010446823252716201052652272111660396665573092547110557853763466820653109896526918620564769312570586356620185581007293606598764861179104533488503461136576867532494416680396265797877185560845529


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.


"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"


He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the manxome foe he sought-
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood awhile in thought.


And, as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffing through the tugey wood,
And burbled as it came!


One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.


"And hast thou slain the Jaberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!"
He chortled in his joy.


'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did grye and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

How can this be a bad thing? Count me in.

Matt

Crap! I missed the deadline didn't I?


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

I would think they would close the thread once the deadline is reached...


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Did i win..???


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Midnight here 
...crickets


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Crap, I forgot about the contest. So we will close it at 12:00 noon and do the draw.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Riff is a great guy.

When I grow up, I want to be just like him (or maybe like Liv Tyler, but for different reasons).


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Riff is a great guy.
> 
> When I grow up, I want to be just like him (or maybe like Liv Tyler, but for different reasons).


:rockon2: I already like Liv Tyler 

 omg did I say that out loud!!


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> :rockon2: I already like Liv Tyler
> 
> omg did I say that out loud!!


I didn't hear anything :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Me, Me Me...i never win at anything damn it...alahahahaha


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest is closed. Winner will be announced shortly.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*The winner is*

the winner of the $50.00 prize is Ripper


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Ripper....any thoughts on what you will do with the prize?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats to Ripper
Now buy a round :smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW, now that is cool! Thanks alot. I knew the years of hard work and dedication would pay off!




greco said:


> Congrats Ripper....any thoughts on what you will do with the prize?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yep I got a pretty good idea and I think you do too...:smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> I knew the years of hard work and dedication would pay off!


I like your approach to/definition of *"hard work and dedication"*....LOL

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

congrarulations Ripper......was off line for the weekend.......pm sent



quite the literally a very literate thread....lol,,,and thanks to GC for putting up with our nonsense...lol
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations Ripper, and thanks to Riff for the generous act.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cheers to RIFF for putting up this very generous prize for our members. :rockon:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes thanks again Riff!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to Riff, and congrats to Ripper.

Spend it well...


----------

